# WWII Marshall Islands 26 Dec 1943



## inaweofthemenwhoflew (Dec 18, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone might know of where I might be able to get some information on two WWII Planes that went down on 26 Dec 1943 near Wotje Atoll of the Marshall Islands. My Great Uncle, Clarence H Hane was a Technical Sergeant on one of the planes. I believe they were both B 24's

Dashin Daisy and Dinah Night.

If anyone knows anything about that date or either of those planes, I would be very grateful!

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 18, 2007)

I know they were both with the 30th bomb group 27th Squadron. Yes they were both B-24's and were lost on the date you gave. I'll look some more later, unless someone else finds the info first.

Dashin Daisy 42-72986
Dinah Night 42-73154


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 18, 2007)

dup


----------

